# Potty training in adolescence



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So we had a few good nights and then again tonight. I know he knows he's not supposed to pee on his bed. I reduced the size to just half (took the one he keeps peeing on away. I was late to pick up at daycare but played laser chaser for almost 40 minutes outside. He gets oodles of praise when he goes and he lets me know all the time. But I swear he gets mad if I spend time eating and not playing with him right away (by the ferocity with which he rings the poochie bells even with the door open). I think he does it whenever she scratches up his bed. I am grateful that it is his bed and not mine. But still would love it if I didn't have to keep cleaning it.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

If you got rid of his bed altogether where would he sleep? There was a day when dogs slept on floors and they all seemed to survive. The fact that it keeps happening I think means he is having some kind of issue with it. I'd try putting it away and see what happens.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am having the same issue with Ozzy that I had with willow. They pee in the fleece beds. I have just gotten rid of them. We now only have one, until he starts peeing in that, and they sleep on the floor, in the crate or well we all know where Willow sleeps.... it's hard because I feel like once they do it once it is all over. I have tried ever pee remover in the market. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

He went to sleep on the couch in my bedroom. I took the one side he keeps peeing on away and he didn't want to sleep on the other one. I know he knows to go outside because at midnight he woke me up and asked to pee outside. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Could it be that he is just getting way over excited? 
I know that Kiki, who is nuts for laser crack, would go into total mental melt down if I allowed her to play that long with it...
It might be that he is also coming in and drinking loads and the consequence is....
I think that if it was one of mine I'd take the laser crack away or at least limit it to a short ish session followed by as long a walk as you can manage, so that he has plenty of time to calm down and empty. Also try lots of mental games to tire his brain out - training and fun stuff such as hide and seek with his favourite toy. A big card board box filled with scrunched up paper that you drop treats in. Teach him to touch a target with his paw to get a treat or any stuff like that.
I know that we are so spoilt in this country because there are so many places that we can walk dogs - but I find even dull lead walks into town to go to the post box or something tires them out because there is so much stuff for them to process - noisy traffic, kids in buggies, scooter, the train etc etc.
It is tough when you are so busy, but it might be worth trying.
Good luck.
A friend has just gone back to crating her 3 year old terrier because he had started regularly pooping in the middle of the night.
Dogs, don't you just love them?!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Could it be that he is just getting way over excited?
> 
> I know that Kiki, who is nuts for laser crack, would go into total mental melt down if I allowed her to play that long with it...
> 
> ...



I've decided to stop the laser crack at home and only if we are out late at the park. I also removed the offending bed (very expensive one that I'll try soaking with the enzyme stuff ). He is doing much better and Lexi I think is teasing less. I think she was getting aggravated too because he would run into her a lot chasing that thing. Now we just cuddle and train and throw the ball and chase each other in the back yard. My neighbors must think me nuts as I shake my but like I want to play and take off and the dogs actually chase me like they do each other.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I've decided to stop the laser crack at home and only if we are out late at the park. I also removed the offending bed (very expensive one that I'll try soaking with the enzyme stuff ). He is doing much better and Lexi I think is teasing less. I think she was getting aggravated too because he would run into her a lot chasing that thing. Now we just cuddle and train and throw the ball and chase each other in the back yard. My neighbors must think me nuts as I shake my but like I want to play and take off and the dogs actually chase me like they do each other.


Wow I can't believe they are still having accidents in the house at that age. Molly has been clean since 4 months and a half. She had a few accidents with her stone issue. Maybe cause they are 2?? Molly can't do too much laser crack it drives her nuts so only like 5 minutes at a time for her!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Wow I can't believe they are still having accidents in the house at that age. Molly has been clean since 4 months and a half. She had a few accidents with her stone issue. Maybe cause they are 2?? Molly can't do too much laser crack it drives her nuts so only like 5 minutes at a time for her!



I don't think it actually was an accident. He was mad. He knows, rings the doorbell all the time. He even rings it when the door is open so I will walk out with him to praise him for peeing or if I need to pick up a poo either he or Lexi did. That's why I believe it's a bit more to do with adolescence (defiance) than accidents.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Could be they are at that age. Molly didn't really have an adolescence  Maybe she is delayed ha! Or if I'm lucky she just skipped it


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

What's happens with toilet at daycare? The difference in the two places and routines could mean he isn't quite sure what is allowed and what isn't. He might be finding it a bit confusing. Dogs don't do things because they are mad at you.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I feel your pain Maureen! I have recently purchased a new rug (albeit a cheap one as a tester)
I have caught ruby peeing on it twice!!!!!  
She just squats, looks at me and pees! 
It's not as though she hasn't been out. And those 2 pees are the only ones I know about..... I'm sure there is more - cheeky madam!
I don't if she thinks the rug texture is a bit like grass?
I know have to roll it up when I'm not in, as a small corner has also been chewed.... Why do I bother, will I ever have nice soft furnishings, cushions & throws again???


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

wellerfeller said:


> What's happens with toilet at daycare? The difference in the two places and routines could mean he isn't quite sure what is allowed and what isn't. He might be finding it a bit confusing. Dogs don't do things because they are mad at you.



At daycare they go out every hour and my two actually go out real quick and then come right back in (I've asked because I wanted to see if that was an issue). He's not confused. He will wake me up in the middle of the night if he needs to toilet. And I know they say dogs don't get mad but if you only saw how he rings the poochie bells while the door is open and I won't take out the laser pointer - yup, not sure what else to call it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I feel your pain Maureen! I have recently purchased a new rug (albeit a cheap one as a tester)
> I have caught ruby peeing on it twice!!!!!
> She just squats, looks at me and pees!
> It's not as though she hasn't been out. And those 2 pees are the only ones I know about..... I'm sure there is more - cheeky madam!
> ...



Tracey I still don't let them on carpet. I moved my bed to a room without carpet. I had an area rug down and they would pee and pull on the stitches. I do wonder if there are other areas on the floor they've gone but I don't know. So I have sprayed down the hole floor with the enzyme stuff, like floor cleaner. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> At daycare they go out every hour and my two actually go out real quick and then come right back in (I've asked because I wanted to see if that was an issue). He's not confused. He will wake me up in the middle of the night if he needs to toilet. And I know they say dogs don't get mad but if you only saw how he rings the poochie bells while the door is open and I won't take out the laser pointer - yup, not sure what else to call it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He isn't mad.......you aren't doing what he has trained you to. Ring poochie bells....mum gets fun light....we go out and play.........why isn't she bringing the light, that's what is supposed to happen......perhaps she can't hear the bells??
He is helping you, he thinks you gave gone deaf


----------



## jesterley (Oct 12, 2013)

I remember reading about a study a few years ago where they put cameras in homes and found that dogs appear to do things as "revenge". One dog, for example, if he had been told off for anything, would pee on a plant pot when his owner next went out. She had been wondering where the smell came from. Another dog would hide his owner's keys. Various examples of peeing, pooping, chewing things, all in apparent "revenge", as at other times they would simply lie down and go to sleep while their owners were out. 

Maybe you need to go right back to basics so that your dog knows that YOU are in charge, not him. So it is not a house training issue as such, but a position thing. You are probably correct that as an adolescent he is pushing the boundaries, and the easiest way to deal with that is generally to reinforce all of the boundaries, right from "sit, stay, come", rather than focussing on the house training as he knows to wake you up in the middle of the night, which kind of proves that he knows. It is a pack order issue I would think - some of them sail through it, but some of them really push the boundaries, just like human teenagers xx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Well no more laser crack in the back yard for a week and he is much better. He is also on occasion willing to chase the ball. He does occasionally keep looking for it but gives up without much if a fight. I also think we've found the sleeping arrangements that everyone likes. 

Strangely it's as if one decided to throw adolescent tantrum and the other is extra good. It started going the other way. Beemer is now good and Lexi can try my patience. I do keep in mind that it's what I'm doing and that I'm responsible but a little frustrating going from perfectly gets it for weeks then out of nowhere bad behavior. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karolac (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi there I have a 9 week old cockapoo girl called Rosie . ,just reading on here about stuff that might be useful to know.i have had her for for just over a week now .











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karolac (Mar 3, 2014)

What is laser crack ? Can anybody tell me ? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

OMG! She is adorable (could be cuz she looks like my two did when they were little like that). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

It's just a laser pointer. My Beemer and a few others like Ruby get obsessed by it, thus laser crack. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Can I just say I love lexi and beemers different dog cartoon pictures in their pita patas. It suits them so well, lexi with the slightly longer face. Good choice!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Grove said:


> Can I just say I love lexi and beemers different dog cartoon pictures in their pita patas. It suits them so well, lexi with the slightly longer face. Good choice!


If they swapped bodies, then those pictures would be spot on.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> If they swapped bodies, then those pictures would be spot on.


if they swapped?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Grove said:


> if they swapped?



Lexi has a short squatty body and Beemer is taller and leaner. Swap bodies and they would match them even more.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Ah, I see


----------

